# I'm going crazy!



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I'm so glad I took the time out to do a dress rehearsal before I go to work at the Haunted Hotel on October 1st. I'm getting very frustrated because I got a few neighbors opinions on my costume and everyone told me the wig with the bald cap doesn't look scary. I tried on the black wig and I was told it looked creepy. My daughter came home a few minutes ago and she said I look like a zombie? I'm so confused and I'm running out of time. Anyway should I go with the hair I had last year which was my hair that was scrunched and had green hair color in it. If I don't go with the first option how about the black wig? My daughter likes the bald cap with hair look, but I had so many tell me that wasn't even scary or creepy. HELP PLEASE!?!?!? What would you suggest to help my costume....Thanks!!!! Which one would you pick????

1.









2.









3.









This is a good shot of my costume. What do you think? Should I add anything????


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bald caps only look good to me when they closely match the wearer's skin tone and the line between cap and flesh is virtually invisible. What you might consider doing is just putting a hat over it so you keep the look of the hair it came with.

The wig isn't bad, but it does seem to overwhelm your face because of the volume of hair. That could be just the pose, but we do want to see the makeup you did.

I think you look great in the first picture with the hair you naturally have all messed up and colorful.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

The loose fitting bald cap is actually a good look that gives an impression of a rogue clown gone bad. If the shirt is dirtied up with stains and marks, it adds to the I-haven't-showered-in-a-long-time look.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

If scary/disturbed clown is what you are going for, I kind of like the loose bald cap.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree...the bald cap is the way to go.

Maybe you can tear it and make some blood drip out of it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I like the green hair the best. It has a little of a Joker look to it.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I like both the clown cap and the long black wig... they add a disturbed touch to your already cool costume. The clown cap, because it is not perfectly fitted to your head... The black wig, because it contrasts nicely with the makeup... If I had to chose (& it would be a hard choice) I'd lean towards the clown cap. Your own hair is nicely done, too.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It looks like more people are swaying towards the bald cap. I can trim the forehead area and put some spirit gum on the edge to make it look more realistic. I never tried the bald cap with the outfit that i will be wearing now, so maybe it will look better. Keep the comments coming because I will take people's advice until opening day arrives. Thanks so far for the help!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Definitely the bald cap. you look like a deranged clown. The bald cap and makeup add to that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like 2 and 3 as well.

My only input is distressing the the hair on the bald cap...cig burns, grease-oil, something like that.
Same with the costume...you look too clean...LOL

Ever had that said to you?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I like 2 and 3 as well.
> 
> My only input is distressing the the hair on the bald cap...cig burns, grease-oil, something like that.
> Same with the costume...you look too clean...LOL
> ...


Yes my daughter also mention burning the wig. As for the greese-oil doesn't that make it smell? Could I use something else to make it distressed looking? Also as for the costume what would you suggest to make it look dirty?? LOL....I guess I'm going to be a dirty smelly clown for four days a week in October. 

Also this will be the costume I will use with th bald cap. I will be working on the arm to make it look better.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

definitely on the grease/oil look, paint will work.
If you wnat to make it look oily just put ky jelly on the dry paint.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree with the dirtying up the costume. I would also tone it down a bit- my eye is wandering all over..you need to decide if you want focus on your face, the wounds or clothes. I would ditch the socks (they are so busy & bright they are making my eye go down & not on YOU) and use sloppy, over stretched, nasty white tube socks or something bland. I like the clown shoes, but they are way too new & perfect looking. Perhaps adding a roughed up cheapie clown tie and ditching the clownie footgear, to keep focus up on your face & wounds? I dont think what you wear on your head will make that big of a difference once the whole costume hangs together better and has a unified dirtiness & grit. I think that's what (at least for me) makes it not look done or right yet. I think it's the costume that needs refining..the headgear isnt the deciding factor. And I like the stretched out bald cap.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Bald cap, for sure. It makes you definitely look like a deranged clown.

I agree with debbie5....I doubt anyone will even notice your footwear, with the wounds and arm, so I wouldn't both with it. Dirty white socks would look awesome. 

I was watching a featurette on 28 Weeks Later, and how they made the Infected look dirty and gross...they sprayed the clothing with glycerine! Now, they had a pressure sprayer (low gauge, like airbrush makeup, but a bit stronger), but maybe you can throw some in a spray bottle and see how it goes?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I would think about your comfort as well as the "Look". I like the skin head, but I'm also partial to the first pic where your hair is disheveled. perhaps you can dye your hair bright pink or orange instead of green.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the first and second pics the best. Either your real hair with colored spray or the bald cap. I am leaning toward bald cap. We use a bit of spray paint to dirty up our zombie clothes. It makes the clothese crispy, though. An evil clown would probably be dirty.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

To distress the clothes, just eat some juicy, greasy food and be real sloppy with it. While standing up, fill your mouth with coffee then constrict your mouth making the coffee ooze out and run down the front of the shirt. You could do that with almost any colorful food product to make a stain.

The eviserated guts are great, but the edges of the shirt where it touches the guts could be distressed and made icky. And blood from a wound flows down, the bottom edge would have more blood stains.

Don't forget to make your teeth icky colors! 

I'm lovin' your whole setup, especially the arm.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

No not my socks anything but my socks!!!! Actually they are stockings and keep me warm on those cold nights at the haunt. It is a outside haunt and since I don't wear a coat I have to keep warm with my stockings and thermals.  As for the glycerine isn't that a clear liquid? How does that make it looked stained? I would love to try it, but I think I will use things in my house since I went over budget for this costume already. I will try that in the future though. So when I get home today I will start staining my outfit and bloody up the sleeves some more. Also mess the wig up by burning it and making it look gross. I remember seeing something on staining teeth, but I don't remember what you use? Nail polish?!?! Although I want to take it off when I'm done with the haunt. Anyway you guys are awesome with all the comments and I will definitely post the finished product the day after the haunt. Oh by the way Debbie5 I'm going to call my clown Scabby the Clown. I thought Scabs was a great name that you suggested for Rev's clown.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Found this for tooth coloring.

Or, just keep a pocketful of Oreo cookies to much and smear over your teeth. That would probably also put nice crumb particles on your lips, and taste better.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I have to say I find that bald cap look rather disturbing. I love how it hangs away from the head. Just screams This Clown Ain't Right!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

My vote is for #2 (bald cap) with the hair messed up as suggested above. I think it'll look creepier once it's matted down/clumped. Good luck!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I'm working on making the clothes look stained and making the wig look messed up. I think I got the wig pretty good, but the clothes I can't seem to keep stained. I want to look stained, but I don't want to smell like toothpaste, nail polish and tomato paste. Anyway I washed the clothing and most of the stains came off???? I wish that would happen when I really want stains to come off of clothes. So now I am resorting to spray paint. Yikes I didn't think it would be so much work staining clothing, especially when I do such a good job when I'm not trying. Alright back to work and I will show you the stained clothing when I'm done.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The wig that I burned and spray painted:










The shoes that I tried to make look worn:










This is a shot of the outfit stained:










This is a picture with grey tube socks. I thought I would add it for the people that suggested different socks? What do you think???










Now I have to figure out a good clown face to go off of. I'm going to search the net now and see what I can find.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks great and icky! 

Either socks would go good, as long as they're distressed with holes, tears, dirt, stains, etc. The grey ones have more of a hillbilly look.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I just went downstairs and spray painted the socks.. I totally agree with making them look more dirty. I have to say that everyone has been such a big help. This made this costume to prepare so much easier in such little time. Thanks again!!!


----------



## mousee23 (Oct 1, 2010)

*icky clown make up*

I know this is last minute but this clown from Zombie Land had me saying the same thing the character says when he sees him
http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainment/movies/item_WnkycCYVoMvfA87zvHGNxN


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

mousee23 said:


> I know this is last minute but this clown from Zombie Land had me saying the same thing the character says when he sees him
> http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainment/movies/item_WnkycCYVoMvfA87zvHGNxN


I like the make-up jog for my clown, but I don't really want to use latex because it is time consuming and it is harder to take off. That picture is similar to the make up job I did for my zombie. It is cool, but too much work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love the look with the bright socks...good luck with the haunt!

question, i've never worn clown shoes, but they look really uncomfortable, aren't they hard to walk in?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> love the look with the bright socks...good luck with the haunt!
> 
> question, i've never worn clown shoes, but they look really uncomfortable, aren't they hard to walk in?


Clown shoes they aren't clown shoes they are my own shoes???? LOL...No actually I have very big feet (size 10) so it isn't too hard to walk around with them. Oh and the socks aren't that bright anymore, but I think they will work out very well now.  If I get a chance I will post pictures before I go to the haunt tonight. I'm very excited and nervous at the same time. I'm a little out of practice and have to get into the evil clown role again! :laughvil:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm still trying to find the perfect make up job for my clown. I figure by the end of the month I will eventually have something that I will be happy with. As for the costume it was a big hit. I really had a good time working at the haunt and it sure is nice not having to wash out that hair dye after I get home. Anyway here are some pictures that I took before the haunt. I think they will be having more photos on the website eventually. I will post them when they are available.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that pic sent shivers up my spine! great makeup job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look totally demented, Joisey. That last shot is great


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW Joisey, that looks really good!!. That seam on the skull cap bugs me a little. Perhaps you could use some latex and cottenballs to give the appearance of a unibrow which would hide the seam. To do it you could set the skullcap on a wig head with some wax paper between the wig head and cap. Latex and cottenball to the desired thickness. Let it overhangs the seam a little bit. Then paint it white or make it bloody. Just an Idea.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You look great! I love that the contact is in just one eye. I would have never thought of that.
Oh, and the title of this thread "I'm going crazy" I thought "Who is she trying to kid? She's already there" lol


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

We are having so much fun working at the Haunted Hotel, but I am glad I only have to work Thursday and Friday next weekend. I have been changing my make up every day and unfortunately I do not wear my contact every night. Working four nights a week tends to get my eye irritated. Anyway I finally got a group picture, so I thought I would post it. Thanks again everyone for all your help on my costume. 









P.S. Scareme you are so right!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, what's that normal looking girl doing in the group photo!

What an evil looking crew, Joisey. You all look great!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, what's that normal looking girl doing in the group photo!


That is the owner of the Haunted Hotel. She is a really cool person. I hope she continues to do it next year because we are having so much fun!!!!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Great pic!


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Wish I would have seen this thread when it first started. My thought was to keep the bald wig but have it torn in places where your (un)natural green/orange/etc.. locks stick through. Making it a bit more psychological. Like your wearing the clown wig to hide how much of a bad clown you really are...

Ah well, maybe next year. You did a great job this year so kudos! I love the idea with the arm.

The last time I was a clown I used a store bought outfit that said "one size fits most". Well, most is about 5'6" high and I'm 6'1" so it didn't fit so well. Kinda bound up around the horn and honkers, if you get my clown metaphor...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Daboohouse: Were you "Wedgie the Clown"?? LMAO....

It turned out great! And I love how you are open to trying everyone's suggestions..some worked, some didn't. I love our big, creepy, online family! I've been looking for a clowns ruff for 2 weeks now for you...can't find where I have it stored! (its one of those: "I'll put it HERE for safekeeping so I won't lose it"..where the hell is "HERE!?"). May I suggest one lifelike black spider (from a ring) in your hair???


----------

